# Accessible Bartók



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A Centaur CD
"Hungarian Music for Cello & Piano"
CRC 2762
Listed at Amazon.com under ASIN: B000FIGH0Y (I didn't check elsewhere)

In addition to music composed by Dohnányi, Kodály and Hubay, (all also accessible), this disc contains an arrangement of Bartók's "Roumanian Folk Dances from Hungary". Immediately attractive music, and what I will describe as Bartók flavored Romanian. I'm not sure that the Bartók twist will actually help neophytes 'get' post-WW1 Bartók, but it's well worth hearing on its own merits.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've been on a bit of a Bartok kick lately, I enjoy all his music and plan on acquiring ALL of it.


----------

